
If This Wasp Stings You, 'Just Lie Down and Start Screaming' - eplanit
http://www.wired.com/2015/07/absurd-creature-of-the-week-tarantula-hawk/
======
mortar
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9835922](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9835922)

